# Phenom II X4 975 BE + 2 weitere CPUs



## tm0975 (21. Januar 2010)

AMD bringt 3 neue [FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Phenom II X4 - Modelle heraus:

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Phenom II X4 975 3,6 GHz, TDP 140 W, 2 MByte L2-, 6 MByte L3-Cache[/FONT][/FONT] in der Version mit offenem Multiplikator[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]

Phenom II X4 820 2,8 GHz, TDP 95 Watt, 2 MByte L2- und 4 MByte L3-Cach[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]e
[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]
Phenom II X4 910e TDP 65 Watt, 2,6 GHz, 2 MByte L2-Cache, 6 MByte L3-Cache

Interessant erscheint vor allem letzteres Modell, welches bei einer ordentlichen TDP dank nun mehr 2,6 GHz und 4 Kernen acuh ansprechende Liestung verspricht. Die CPUs sollen in Kürze verfügbar sein, in de Presisuchmaschine habe ch sie alleindings noch nicht gefunden.

AMD bringt drei neue Phenom-CPUs - News Hartware.net

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17337/1/


[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Dymek (21. Januar 2010)

wow 3,6GHz. Würde gerne wissen wie viel Amd für sein Topmodell verlangt.

Wann soll eigentlich der Nachfolger rauskommen?


----------



## HalifaxX (21. Januar 2010)

Cool .. 
die zwei günstigeren modelle werden bestimmt für Multimedia anwender interessant .. 
wenn der preis stimmt 
wow.. 3,6 GHz standart Tackt ;O
Ich find ja schon den 965'er mit 3,4 GHz hoch getacktet aber 3,6 .. 
Danke für die Information 
MfG HalifaxX


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Januar 2010)

Der 975 hat mal einen abnormalen Takt. Ich finde aber das so was nicht mehr bringt. Lieber mal irgent wo anderes gucken ob man da was Leistung raushollen kann. Der 910e höhrt sich aber gut an. 65 Watt bei eine Phenom X4 das hat was.


----------



## Player007 (21. Januar 2010)

Das Ding ist mittlerweile total hochgezüchtet, langsam könnte AMD wieder mal was neues bringen. Infos zum 6 Kerner usw. ^^

Gruß


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinn. War doch klar, dass AMD noch einen drauf legt. *lach*


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Januar 2010)

Mal sehen wann der 985 BE kommt.
Aber 3,6 GHz ist echt abnormal...


----------



## nyso (21. Januar 2010)

Der Denebkern ist jetzt wohl echt langsam am Ende, da muss AMD echt mal mit was neuem um die Ecke kommen. Immer nur den 940BE mit höherem Multi kann ja auch nicht das Ziel sein
Da muss echt mal nen neuer Chip kommen...


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Januar 2010)

Bald kommt Deneb mit 6 Kernen.
Und Ende dieses Jahres kommt die Bulldozer Architektur, allerdings erst nur für Server. Anfang 2011 dann für Desktop.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (21. Januar 2010)

Hier die Links zu Geizhals:
Phenom II X4 975 (Sind aber noch keine Händler gelistet)
Phenom II X4 910e
Phenom II X4 820

Den 820 finde ich ziemlich unnötig, aber was solls, wird für AMD kaum Mehraufwand bedeutet auch diesen anzubieten. Und warum ihr den 910e jetzt so besonders findet, verstehe ich auch nicht, sind ja nur 100MHz mehr gegenüber dem 905e...

Weitere ziemlich frische Modelle:

Athlon II X2 255
Athlon II X3 440
Athlon II X4 635
Phenom II X2 555

Der Phenom II X3 730 bzw. 725 fehlt noch, dann hätte ziemlich die ganze Palette ein Taktupgrade bekommen...


----------



## Low (21. Januar 2010)

Ich würde lieber auf Intel setzen als auf den X4 975.


----------



## MARIIIO (21. Januar 2010)

Vor ein paar Jahren (Vor der Zeit der Mehrkerner) hat Intel noch groß und breit taktraten von 6GHz und mehr prognostiziert, und nun sind 3,6GHz schon "echt abnormal" ^^


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (21. Januar 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber auf Intel setzen als auf den X4 975.



So eine schmale Aussage weißt auf Engstirnigkeit ohne großes Nachdenken und Basiswissen hin...


----------



## Löschzwerg (21. Januar 2010)

Ob der 975BE so viel Sinn macht ist fraglich, AMD hat inzwischen einfach zu viele Black Edition CPUs auf Basis des Deneb Kerns auf den Markt gebracht und sowohl der 955 als auch der 965 schaffen die 3,6GHz ohne Probleme (Multi hoch und fertig).

Ich frage mich was AMD so lange für den 6 Kerner braucht...


----------



## martimoto (21. Januar 2010)

Die Meldung erfreut mich...sollte uns alle erfreuen..Die Preise werden für die älteren Modelle bissien senken(hoff ich) Und wie auch jedes anderen Konzern will AMD auch Kohle machen,,,deswegen solange auf 6 Kerne warten,,und das Jahr hat gerade begonnen,,das lange bis 2011 bis die 6 Kerner da sind!!


----------



## martimoto (21. Januar 2010)

LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Hier die Links zu Geizhals:
> Phenom II X4 975 (Sind aber noch keine Händler gelistet)
> Phenom II X4 910e
> Phenom II X4 820
> ...


 
bei denn II x2 255 , II x3 440 , IIx4 635 , IIx2 555 

steht dieser hinweis bei geizhals(preise sind schon bekannt!!)

*Vorsicht:* Dieses Produkt ist möglicherweise für den britischen Markt bestimmt. Bitte informieren Sie sich über mögliche Unterschiede (Stecker, Anschlußwert, Tastaturlayout u.dgl.).


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (21. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber bei den Prozessoren gibt es keine Unterschiede zwischen den Briten und dem Festland  Das ist nur eine Standard-Meldung von Geizhals bei allen Britischen Shops. Das heißt NICHT, dass sie nur für Großbritanien vorgesehen sind oder ähnliches 

Wenn dich diese Meldung stört, dann kannst du einfach links oben auf Österreich oder Deuschland umschalten, dann zeigt er die britischen Shops nicht mehr an 

LG


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Januar 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber auf Intel setzen als auf den X4 975.



Ich würde lieber auf den X4 955 BE setzen als auf Intel. 

Das Geld hätte ich, warte aber noch auf das neue Stepping.

Edit: Oh, die sind ja schon im C3-Stepping. ^^ Am 26. krieg ich Gehalt, dann gehts ab.


----------



## martimoto (21. Januar 2010)

dachte schon,,,ansich find ich die Preise OK..abwarten was der II x4 975 kosten wird...wenn 150 Euro dann ist aber was los


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2010)

Diese sind keine neuen informationen, denn die standen schon seit Dez09 fest.
Ausserdem kommen noch bei den Athlons die 640,445,620u und 520u auf den markt.


----------



## Low (21. Januar 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber auf den X4 955 BE setzen als auf Intel.
> 
> Das Geld hätte ich, warte aber noch auf das neue Stepping.
> 
> Edit: Oh, die sind ja schon im C3-Stepping. ^^ Am 26. krieg ich Gehalt, dann gehts ab.





Ich hab den X4 955


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (21. Januar 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber auf den X4 955 BE setzen als auf Intel.
> 
> Das Geld hätte ich, warte aber noch auf das neue Stepping.



(Auf ein C4-Stepping? Oder meinst du damit eine 95W TDP-Variante?) Edit: Zu langsam



martimoto schrieb:


> dachte schon,,,ansich find ich die Preise OK..abwarten was der II x4 975 kosten wird...wenn 150 Euro dann ist aber was los



Anfangen wird das ganze wieder so bei ca. 180 Euro, wobei die 170 Euro bald erreicht sein werden. Das man sich am Preis des i7 860 orientiert bezweifle ich irgendwie, aber möglich ist es. Unter 165 Euro wird es dann nur gehen, wenn Intel die Preise des i5 750 und des i7 860 senkt (und das wird geschehen), denn diesem sollte der Phenom II 975 leistungsmäßig nahe kommen...

LG

Edit:



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Diese sind keine neuen informationen, denn die standen schon seit Dez09 fest.
> Ausserdem kommen noch bei den Athlons die 640,445,620u und 520u auf den markt.



Und du kannst mir sicher exakt sagen, wann diese Modelle auf den Markt kommen werden und was dieses "u" bedeute? Denn darum geht es hier im Prinzip. An exkaten Daten zu Thuban und Llano wäre ich auch interessiert


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2010)

Bezeichnung//Prozessorkern//Takt//Cache (L2+L3)//TDP//Sockel//Verfügbarkeit//Preis
Athlon II X4 640//Propus//3,0 GHz//4 x 512 KB + 0 MB//95 W//AM3//Q1 2010//100 Euro
Athlon II X2 620u//Propus//1,8 GHz//4 x 512 KB + 0 MB//25 W//AM3//Q1 2010//120 Euro
Athlon II X2 520u//Propus//1,6 GHz//4 x 512 KB + 0 MB//25 W//AM3//Q1 2010//110 Euro
Athlon II X4 445//Rana//3,1 GHz//3 x 512 KB + 0 MB//95 W//AM3//Q1 2010//98 Euro
u= Laptop (vielleicht PC)


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (21. Januar 2010)

u = Laptop und Sockel AM3 ist irgendwie ein Widerspruch.

Auch passt die Nomenklatur nicht zu der bisherigen, bei welcher eine höhere Modellnummer einem höheren Takt entspricht (innerhalb einer Modellreihe). Und ein X*4* *5*20u und X*4* *4*45 zusätzlich mit "Rana" versehen wäre noch verwirrender, das entspräche teilweise mehr Intels Schema.

Bei den mir bekannten Modellnummern der neuen Mobilprozessoren gibt es gar keine Athlon Quadcores, sondern alle Quad- und Tripplecores tragen den Namen Phenom... Athlon ist schon seit längerem im Mobilbereich der Name für die schwächeren Modelle...

Fazit: Da passt für mich zu vieles nicht zusammen, um das als glaubhaft zu erachten...

Aber ob ein 1,8GHz Quad mit 25W TDP für den Desktop Sinn machen würde, will ich jetzt nicht kommentieren...

LG

Edit
Ach ja: Ein 1,6 GHz Mobile-Quad mit 25W TDP ist mir auch schon untergekommen, aber eben nicht als "Athlon". 
Ein Athlon II X4 640 ist natürlich durchaus möglich
Genauso wie ein Athlon II X*3* 445
Auch ein 1,6GHz Mobile-Quad mit 25W ist denkbar, aber eben nicht mit dieser Bezeichnung


----------



## guido13 (21. Januar 2010)

@Low:"Ich hab den X4 955 BE"   Ich auch - mit Luftpumpe auf 3,92GHz HaHaHa!


----------



## Semih91 (21. Januar 2010)

Laut dieser Quelle soll es um die 200€uronen kosten.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (21. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Laut dieser Quelle soll es um die 200€uronen kosten.


Das ist vom September 2009  Da steht nämlich auch, dass derzeit ein 965 das in etwas kostet...
Dennoch sind diese 200 Euro im Bereich des realistischen!


----------



## combruder (21. Januar 2010)

also da bin ich mal gespannt wie es mit temps+OC aussieht 
3,6ghz ist schon krank


----------



## errat1c (21. Januar 2010)

Ein aufgepumpter 955, der früher in die Knie geht...


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Januar 2010)

AMD ist der neue Taktkönig, zumindest wenn man es auf aktuelle Quadcores bezieht. Der P4 ist immer noch ungeschlagen. Kam davon nicht eine Variante mit 4 GHz raus?. Der 965 BE ist tot - es lebe der 975 BE!


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (21. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der P4 ist immer noch ungeschlagen. Kam davon nicht eine Variante mit 4 GHz raus?.



Nein, "nur" 3,8GHz. War aber für die angepeilten 10GHz ziemlich mager 

LG


----------



## tm0975 (21. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> AMD ist der neue Taktkönig, zumindest wenn man es auf aktuelle Quadcores bezieht. Der P4 ist immer noch ungeschlagen. Kam davon nicht eine Variante mit 4 GHz raus?. Der 965 BE ist tot - es lebe der 975 BE!



P4, welche technische grausamkeit...


----------



## Killer Mandarine (21. Januar 2010)

Und der Boxed Kühler vom 975 ist der selbe wie bei allen anderen? Oder liefert AMD da nen Tower-Kühler mit 
Oder der mitgelieferte Lüfter dreht auf 6000RPM...


----------



## Legende (22. Januar 2010)

tdp 140watt wow, super leistung  mein undervolteter q9550@3800mhz macht die niete namens 975be mit links platt und verbraucht dabei nur die hälfte.


----------



## nyso (22. Januar 2010)

Noch solch ein geistreicher Beitrag wie der, dass alle 57xx defekt sind
Der 975BE lässt sich bei vernünftiger Kühlung sicher stabil auf 4,2GHz übertakten, und dann sieht dein q9550 kein Land mehr^^ Und kostet dabei nicht mal die hälfte


----------



## Legende (22. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Der 975BE lässt sich bei vernünftiger Kühlung sicher stabil auf 4,2GHz übertakten, und dann sieht dein q9550 kein Land mehr^^



bei 4,2 ist der maximal gleichauf mit dem q9550@3,8 und verbrät dabei 50watt mehr. aber man soll auch die guten seiten sehen...wenn mal der herd ausfällt kann man seine spiegeleier auf dem amd braten  



nyso schrieb:


> Und kostet dabei nicht mal die hälfte



weniger als 90€ soll dat dingen kosten? wenn du meinst


----------



## delaSmo (22. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> bei 4,2 ist der maximal gleichauf mit dem q9550@3,8 und verbrät dabei 50watt mehr. aber man soll auch die guten seiten sehen...wenn mal der herd ausfällt kann man seine spiegeleier auf dem amd braten
> 
> 
> 
> weniger als 90€ soll dat dingen kosten? wenn du meinst



Meine mich recht gut errinnern zu können das der q9550 an sich auch viel schluckt , dazu kommt noch das Mainboard was 3 mal mehr zieht als ein AM3 ,somit ist dein System in der Summe Board + CPU wieder verschwenderischer.
Aber von der P/L , ist der AMD immer noch vor dir. deine @3.8 GHZ getakteten gegen einen 4.2 Ghz getakteten in einem Vergleich will ich mal sehen. Also Performance. Da google ich doch einfach mal


----------



## nyso (22. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> weniger als 90€ soll dat dingen kosten? wenn du meinst




Gut, da hast du mich erwischt^^ Der kostet laut Geizhals 180€, so teuer wird auch etwa der 975BE denke ich.
Allerdings 4x2,83GHz gegen 4x3,6GHz Standardtakt. Solange man nicht übertakten will, um die Garantie zu behalten, bleibt der AMD klar die schnellere Alternative bei ähnlichem Preis!


----------



## -NTB- (22. Januar 2010)

lohnt es sich sobald die hd5870 im sys steckt, den phenom 2 x3 720be @3.6ghz gegen den 975 be auszutauschen, wenn man diesen dann auf unggefähr 4ghz oced?

oder lieber auf den 6 kerner abwarten?


----------



## nyso (22. Januar 2010)

Die Spiele nutzen ja nicht mal 4 Kerne, da reichen 3-4 Kerne aus^^
Lieber den X3 oder nen X4 odentlich übertakten, die 6 Kerner werden doch eh erst viel zu teuer. Und das ohne praktischen nutzen, bis die Spiele optimiert wurden^^


----------



## -NTB- (22. Januar 2010)

wieiviel mehrleistung (in spielen vor allem) bei einer hd5870 und 4gig ddr3 ram sowie win7 x64

hätte ich denn beim wechsell vom 

Phenom II X3 720BE @3600mhz

zum

Phenom II X4 975 BE @~4000mhz

?
danke


----------



## nyso (22. Januar 2010)

Aktuell sollte der zusätzliche Kern kaum eine Rolle spielen, höchstens in GTA.
Also vielleicht 10-15% mehr, allerdings ist meine Kristallkugel gestern kaputt gegangen, deswegen gehts nicht genauer

Um das genau zu erfahren musst du wohl Benchmarks abwarten, aber dazu muss er ja überhaupt erstmal erscheinen^^


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (22. Januar 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> wieiviel mehrleistung (in spielen vor allem) bei einer hd5870 und 4gig ddr3 ram sowie win7 x64
> 
> hätte ich denn beim wechsell vom
> 
> ...



kann ich dir nicht sagen, kommt wahrscheinlich auch sehr auf das spiel bzw. anwendung drauf an. aber ich würde sagen, du kannst den 720BE @ 3,6 ruhig noch eine weile behalten. im moment ist der noch allem gewachsen. bringen würde es schon etwas, aber ob es so sinnvoll ist? ich sag mal, wenn es dir nicht am geld mangelt, schlag ruhig zu^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich denke jetzt langsam, "ende gelende". Er wird wohl auch nicht höher zu takten gehen als der 965 warscheinlich haben AMD nur ihre Spezifikationen gesengt, weil jeder 965 lief sowiso ohne Probleme auf 3600MHz ohne die Spannung anzuheben! Aber bei noch mehr bekommt AMD Probleme mit der TDP weil mehr als 140 Watt das kann so gut wie kein Board mehr ab, Sockelbrannt lässt grrüßen.


----------



## .Mac (22. Januar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich denke jetzt langsam, "ende gelende". Er wird wohl auch nicht höher zu takten gehen als der 965 warscheinlich haben AMD nur ihre Spezifikationen gesengt, weil jeder 965 lief sowiso ohne Probleme auf 3600MHz ohne die Spannung anzuheben! Aber bei noch mehr bekommt AMD Probleme mit der TDP weil mehr als 140 Watt das kann so gut wie kein Board mehr ab, Sockelbrannt lässt grrüßen.


Naja vllt. gibt es noch ein C4 Stepping, dann wäre vllt. auch noch ein 985 möglich. Ich jedenfalls werde mir trotzdem den 955BE kaufen, das ist denke ich der beste Kompromiss aus Leistung und TDP momentan.

Btw. Kann mir jemand einen Kühler für den 955 für bis zu 25 € empfehlen? Hatte diesen hier im Blickfeld. Xigmatek HDT-S1283 S775, AM2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## tm0975 (22. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> bei 4,2 ist der maximal gleichauf mit dem q9550@3,8 und verbrät dabei 50watt mehr. aber man soll auch die guten seiten sehen...wenn mal der herd ausfällt kann man seine spiegeleier auf dem amd braten
> 
> 
> 
> weniger als 90€ soll dat dingen kosten? wenn du meinst



Du Solltest mal cpu + mobo vergleichen, bei anschaffungspreis und verbrauch. alles andere mcht KEINEN sinn.


----------



## DaStash (22. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Der Denebkern ist jetzt wohl echt langsam am Ende, da muss AMD echt mal mit was neuem um die Ecke kommen. Immer nur den 940BE mit höherem Multi kann ja auch nicht das Ziel sein
> Da muss echt mal nen neuer Chip kommen...


Quadcores sollten erstmal ausgereizt werden, bevor man über 6 Kern oder 8 Kern CPU´s redet.  

MfG


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (22. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Quadcores sollten erstmal ausgereizt werden, bevor man über 6 Kern oder 8 Kern CPU´s redet.
> 
> MfG



Das werden sie bei dementsprechender Anwendung auch. Du darfst nicht immer nur von Spielen ausgehen
Wenn jemand z.B. viel encoded, freut er sich mit Bestimmtheit über einen (leistbaren) 6 oder 8-Kerner.

LG


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (22. Januar 2010)

LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Das werden sie bei dementsprechender Anwendung auch.


Ich muss LoRDxRaVeN zustimmen.


----------



## DaStash (22. Januar 2010)

LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Das werden sie bei dementsprechender Anwendung auch. Du darfst nicht immer nur von Spielen ausgehen
> Wenn jemand z.B. viel encoded, freut er sich mit Bestimmtheit über einen (leistbaren) 6 oder 8-Kerner.
> 
> LG


Die Frage ist wo mehr Umsatz generiert wird. 

MfG


----------



## nyso (22. Januar 2010)

Im Servermarkt, deswegen laufen die 6 Kerner im Server auch schon und wir müssen warten^^
Und professionelle Anwender und wir Enthusiaten dürften uns in etwa die wage halten denke ich.

Edit: Ich zitiere mal von Planet3DNow.de:
_Mitte der Woche war es nur ein  Gerücht von Fudzilla, doch mittlerweile scheint es sich zu  bestätigen, *denn die CPU ist bei den ersten Preisvergleichern geführt,  die ihre Daten aus den  Vertriebskanälen erhalten: AMD schiebt in den kommenden Tagen eine neue  Ausbaustufe des Phenom II X4 nach, den 975 Black Edition.* Er basiert auf  dem gleichen Deneb-Kern mit C3-Stepping  wie der im Herbst eingeführte Phenom  II X4 965 Black Edition mit 125 W TDP, taktet aber nicht mit 3,4  GHz wie dieser, sondern mit 3,6 GHz. Die Ordering Part Number (OPN)  lautet HDZ975FBGMBOX. Allerdings schafft der 975er nicht die 125 W TDP  Klasse, sondern ist wieder mit 140 W spezifiziert, was gewisse  Einschränkungen bei der Auswahl der Mainboards mit sich bringt._


----------



## Low (22. Januar 2010)

.Mac schrieb:


> Btw. Kann mir jemand einen Kühler für den 955 für bis zu 25 € empfehlen? Hatte diesen hier im Blickfeld. Xigmatek HDT-S1283 S775, AM2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de





EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner (Sockel 775/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000018) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hammer Teil !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Januar 2010)

LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> u = Laptop und Sockel AM3 ist irgendwie ein Widerspruch.
> 
> Auch passt die Nomenklatur nicht zu der bisherigen, bei welcher eine höhere Modellnummer einem höheren Takt entspricht (innerhalb einer Modellreihe). Und ein X*4* *5*20u und X*4* *4*45 zusätzlich mit "Rana" versehen wäre noch verwirrender, das entspräche teilweise mehr Intels Schema.
> 
> ...


Hier ein Link, aber habe mich verlesen ist ein dual-core
Fudzilla - AMD 25W dual core delayed


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (22. Januar 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hier ein Link, aber habe mich verlesen ist ein dual-core
> Fudzilla - AMD 25W dual core delayed



OK, so macht das schon mehr Sinn.
Denn von einen "mobile" X2 520 habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber sonst passt wieder nicht viel zusammen. Weder Takt noch die Bezeichnung "Athlon".
Auch von einem 620er "mobile" habe ich gelesen, wäre aber wieder ein "Phenom" (was natürlich auch nicht sicher ist) und ein nur ein Dualcore.

LG

Edit:

Hier die Tabelle, von der ich sprach: p3dn.de


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Januar 2010)

jo aber die Info mit den anderen Athlons stimmt, habe noch mal nachgeschaut.
Diese kommen zu den Athlon 440,635 und 255 dazu.
Athlon II X4 640//Propus//3,0 GHz//4 x 512 KB + 0 MB//95 W//AM3//Q1 2010//100 Euro
Athlon II X3 445//Rana//3,1 GHz//3 x 512 KB + 0 MB//95 W//AM3//Q1 2010//98 Euro


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (23. Januar 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> jo aber die Info mit den anderen Athlons stimmt, habe noch mal nachgeschaut.
> Diese kommen zu den Athlon 440,635 und 255 dazu.
> Athlon II X4 640//Propus//3,0 GHz//4 x 512 KB + 0 MB//95 W//AM3//Q1 2010//100 Euro
> Athlon II X3 445//Rana//3,1 GHz//3 x 512 KB + 0 MB//95 W//AM3//Q1 2010//98 Euro




DAS habe ich ja auch in meinem ersten Post schon bejaht 



> Ein Athlon II X4 640 ist natürlich durchaus möglich
> Genauso wie ein Athlon II X*3* 445


----------



## jokergermany (23. Januar 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hier ein Link, aber habe mich verlesen ist ein dual-core
> Fudzilla - AMD 25W dual core delayed



Wenn der zwischen 50-100€ kostet, wird das ein Verkaufsschlager.

Frage mich scho lange, warum nur die Notebooks CPUs mit niedrigem Verbrauch bekommen...


----------



## MG42 (23. Januar 2010)

Wird doch mal Zeit, dass AMD sich übernetburstet wie Intel das getan hat, ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, als der P4 soundso irgendsoeine Modellnummer die ich jetzt nimmer weiss (670??) mit 3.8 GHz rausgebracht hat (keine XE). Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass AMD noch bis 4 GHz Standardtakt gehen könnte, güt möglich... Zwar wird das durch OC möglich, aber vlt. schreckt das einige Leute ab, wenn AMD sich soweit aus dem Fenster lehnt(das erinnert oben genannte Irrtümer)... Die brauchen ja nicht unbedingt den höchstgetakteten Serienporzessor zu haben. Am besten wäre es, wenn mit dem 975er mit den 200MHz Schritten aufgehört würde. Den i7 holt AMD nicht mehr auf lieber eine niedrigere TDP von 95 Watt anstatt ein weiterer 140 Watt Prozi. Lieber dieses Jahr noch den HexaCore Phenom II X6 XXX BE in 32nm und näxhstes Jahr den Bulldozer.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Januar 2010)

Warum bringt AMD nicht einen X6 995 BE raus? (Hexacore+4 GHz = X6 995 BE )

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## nyso (23. Januar 2010)

Warum wohl nicht Weil es den in frühestens einem Jahr geben wird.......


----------



## der_flamur (23. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich tausch doch noch meinen Athlon II x4 620@ 4,1GHz gegen ein PII 975 BE. Aber wenn er nur 160€ kostet, ist er gekauft.


----------



## combruder (23. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Warum wohl nicht Weil es den in frühestens einem Jahr geben wird.......



Die Hexas kommen doch dieses Jhar im 2. Quartal


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (23. Januar 2010)

MG42 schrieb:


> Lieber dieses Jahr noch den HexaCore Phenom II X6 XXX BE in 32nm und näxhstes Jahr den Bulldozer.



Die Sexacores (Hexacore finde ich falsch, heißt ja auch nicht Tetracore (beides griechisch), wenn jemand in Latein gut drauf ist, wäre ich ihm dankbar, wenn er mir sagen würde, ob "Sexacore" eine gute Variante der eindeutschung wäre oder nur z.B. "Sexcore" besser wäre?) kommen natürlich. Vom Mai ist die Rede. Aber 4GHz sind derzeit natürlich nicht drinnen, wie kommst du darauf?
Und sie kommen in 45nm SOI, defintiv nicht in 32nm.

LG


----------



## nyso (23. Januar 2010)

Ich denke nicht das die als *Sex*cores kommen werden, selbst wenn das die richtige Schreibweise wäre


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (23. Januar 2010)

Der 910e ist eher was für energie(kosten)bewußte Laien. Also Leute, die nicht das Wissen und die Experimentierfreude aufweisen, sich einen normalen PhenomII zu kaufen und den gezielt zu untervolten. 

Für jemanden, der hier mitliest, wäre zB. der 925 ohne e sehr viel interessanter. Er taktet mit 2,8GHz und kostet nur 110 Euro. Und mit etwas Glück und K10Stat kann man den auf 65W TDP runterdrücken. Dagegen kostet der mit 2,5 GHz taktende 905e 145 Euro, der 910e wird mit 155 gelietet. Geld, das man durch den Minderverbrauch auch erst mal wieder reinholen muß. 

Wie überhaupt die Nutzung des Prozessors entscheidend für den tatsächlichen Stromverbrauch ist. Wer hauptsächlich idlet, und nur ab und zu mal ordentlich Power braucht, kann auch einen normalen Phenom II nehmen. Im Idle nehmen die sich nix.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> tdp 140watt wow, super leistung  mein undervolteter q9550@3800mhz macht die niete namens 975be mit links platt und verbraucht dabei nur die hälfte.



Du solltest dich mal informieren, bevor du große Töne spuckst.
AMD hat verschiedene festgelegte TDP-Angaben: (...), 95W, 125W, 140W.
Sobald ein CPU ein Watt mehr braucht (z.B. 126W) wird er automatish eine Stufe höher eingeordnet.
Den Tatsächlichen Verbrauch kannst du weder bei AMD noch bei Intel an den TDPs festmachen, zumal beide verschiedene Methoden zur Ermittlung haben.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2010)

LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Die Sexacores (Hexacore finde ich falsch, heißt ja auch nicht Tetracore (beides griechisch), wenn jemand in Latein gut drauf ist, wäre ich ihm dankbar, wenn er mir sagen würde, ob "Sexacore" eine gute Variante der eindeutschung wäre oder nur z.B. "Sexcore" besser wäre?) kommen natürlich. Vom Mai ist die Rede. Aber 4GHz sind derzeit natürlich nicht drinnen, wie kommst du darauf?
> Und sie kommen in 45nm SOI, defintiv nicht in 32nm.
> LG





nyso schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das die als *Sex*cores kommen werden, selbst wenn das die richtige Schreibweise wäre


Das hängt mit den Amis zusammen. Die sind sich dieser Tatsache sehr wohl bewusst, aber sind nunmal sehr prüde - wen wundert's.


----------



## Legende (23. Januar 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Du solltest dich mal informieren, bevor du große Töne spuckst.
> AMD hat verschiedene festgelegte TDP-Angaben: (...), 95W, 125W, 140W.
> Sobald ein CPU ein Watt mehr braucht (z.B. 126W) wird er automatish eine Stufe höher eingeordnet.
> Den Tatsächlichen Verbrauch kannst du weder bei AMD noch bei Intel an den TDPs festmachen, zumal beide verschiedene Methoden zur Ermittlung haben.



das mit dem tdp-angaben ist mir schon klar.

das ändert trotzdem nichts an der tatsache dass die amds viel mehr schlucken als die intels...und das bei geringerer leistung. also informier du dich mal lieber besser


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> das mit dem tdp-angaben ist mir schon klar.
> 
> das ändert trotzdem nichts an der tatsache dass die amds viel mehr schlucken als die intels...und das bei geringerer leistung. also informier du dich mal lieber besser



Dafür kosten sie dramatisch weniger und die Leistung ist nicht mal schlecht, sondern reicht auch locker für neue Spiele - so wie ich das sehe, sind die Phenom 2s in bestimmten Fällen den Core i7 in Games sogar überlegen, da immernoch nicht jedes Spiel auf die Nehalem-Architektur richtig optimiert bzw. ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2010)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich tausch doch noch meinen Athlon II x4 620@ 4,1GHz gegen ein PII 975 BE. Aber wenn er nur 160€ kostet, ist er gekauft.



4.1GHz, kannst du das beweisen?


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Januar 2010)

Was ist daran das Problem? Die AMDs bekommt man in einigen Fällen auf 4,1 GHz hoch, nur ist das mit LuKü etwas Problematisch...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2010)

weil in sein Sysprofil 3.1GHz steht und 4.1GHz behaupten kann jeder aber beweisen...???


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2010)

Evtl. hat er sich vertippt - die "3" und die "4" liegen, zumindest in der Zahlenreihe auf der Tastatur, direkt nebeneinander.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> das mit dem tdp-angaben ist mir schon klar.
> 
> das ändert trotzdem nichts an der tatsache dass die amds viel mehr schlucken als die intels...und das bei geringerer leistung. also informier du dich mal lieber besser


 
Ich bin mal so frei und schlage PCGH Print 12/2009 "7 CPUs im OC Test" auf. Stromverbrauch unter Last @Standart:

i5-750: 170 Watt
i7-860: 180 Watt
PII X4 965: 159 Watt

OC @ ca. 4 GHz siehts ähnlich aus. Ist schon ganz schön fett was sich der AMD mehr an Strom genehmigt.


----------



## Legende (23. Januar 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und schlage PCGH Print 12/2009 "7 CPUs im OC Test" auf. Stromverbrauch unter Last @Standart:
> 
> i5-750: 170 Watt
> i7-860: 180 Watt
> ...



ich red von den core 2 quads. die ix serie von intel geht mir am arsh vorbei


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. Januar 2010)

Die Phenom II haben eine gute Leistung..........der 965 kann gut mit den Lynnfields mithalten. Und der Stromverbrauch ist auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (23. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> ich red von den core 2 quads. die ix serie von intel geht mir am arsh vorbei



du weisst aber schon das das dein speichercontroller im chipsatz liegt,und beim phenom in der cpu ,eventuell  wegen ein paar watt stromverbrauch.


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> ich red von den core 2 quads. die ix serie von intel geht mir am arsh vorbei


 
Das kann ich ja nicht riechen, wenn du von "intels" schreibst ohne konkreter zu werden. Unbedarfte Naturen könnten denken du meinst die aktuellen CPUs.


----------



## JuliusS (24. Januar 2010)

Ich halte nicht von diesen hochgezüchteten AMD-CPUs , da die 200MHz mehr auch keinen wirklichen Vorteil bringen . Und die CPUs trotzdem nicht mit einem i7 mithalten können !!! Das einzige was hier noch sinvoll wäre wäre mehr L3-Cache , ein kleiner Fertigungsprozess (32nm) , und durch den Fertigungsprozess bedingt eine niedrigere TPD !!! Grundsätzlich ist es auch so das es sich sowieso nur um gute Phenom 2 955-Modelle handelt und keinen wirklichen Fortschritt darstellt . Und die Leistung z.B. beim 965 steht nicht in Relation zum Preis .


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. Januar 2010)

JuliusS schrieb:


> Und die CPUs trotzdem nicht mit einem i7 mithalten können !!!





JuliusS schrieb:


> Und die Leistung z.B. beim 965 steht nicht in Relation zum Preis .



Also das stimmt so mal ganz und garnicht. Es stimmt, dass der Phenom 965 etwas langsamer is insgesamt wie die i7, aber die fangen preislich auch erst über 200€ an.
Ein i5 750 kostet 150€, genausoviel wie ein Phenom II X4 965.......und letzterer hält da gut mit. Verschlüsseln, Rendern, Spielen..........da is der Phenom überall gleich flott oder flotter wie ein i5 750


----------



## DaStash (24. Januar 2010)

Genau. Deshalb macht es ja auch nur Sinn, Hardware zu vergleichen die sich in der gleichen Preisklasse befindet. 

MfG


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Januar 2010)

@Topic

Ob der 3,6Ghz Phenom mit dem Boxed Kühler anständige Temps bringt?^^
Wenn das Ding mit Boxed Kühler läuft werden die Ohren glaube ich nicht geschohnt.
Die 140 W TDP ist auch nicht ohne


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Januar 2010)

Nunja, für Leute die keinen Herd haben ist das Teil bestimmt am besten.^^


----------



## mephimephi (24. Januar 2010)

dann muss man zum Kochen nicht mehr in die Küche, Topf aufn Kühler und ab geht es, aber ich weiß nicht wie der boxed Kühler den angemessen kalt halten soll, gerade wie geschrieben bei den 140w die er haben mag.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Januar 2010)

Dne 965 BE hat er ja auch geschafft, den 975 BE wird er dann auch schaffen.


----------



## Explosiv (24. Januar 2010)

Naja, bei 200Mhz bzw. 15 Watt mehr sind es vielleicht 2-3°C höhere Temperaturen, die der Boxed-Kühler abführen muss, dass packt der Kühler locker. 
Warum sollte der Kühler das auch nicht schaffen, sind hier etwa welche der Meinung, dass die CPU bei 200MHz mehr Takt auch 20°C höhere Temperaturen abführen muss   ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Boti261980 (24. Januar 2010)

Schon interessant was manche hier so schreiben! 

Glaubt mir ihr werdet euch noch wundern wozu AMD fähig ist! 

Schaut mal hier:
AMD's Phenom II X4 965 BE C3: : Max Power Consumption - LostCircuits

Der 965 BE C3 mit 125W TDP kommt bei normalen Anwendungen gerade mal auf *90W* Verbauch unter Last (CPU only)!
Würde mal behaupten AMD fängt gerade erst an das potential zu nutzen! 

MfG


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (25. Januar 2010)

JuliusS schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht von diesen hochgezüchteten AMD-CPUs , da die 200MHz mehr auch keinen wirklichen Vorteil bringen . Und die CPUs trotzdem nicht mit einem i7 mithalten können !!! Das einzige was hier noch sinvoll wäre wäre mehr L3-Cache , ein kleiner Fertigungsprozess (32nm) , und durch den Fertigungsprozess bedingt eine niedrigere TPD !!! Grundsätzlich ist es auch so das es sich sowieso nur um gute Phenom 2 955-Modelle handelt und keinen wirklichen Fortschritt darstellt . Und die Leistung z.B. beim 965 steht nicht in Relation zum Preis .



Ich sehe den 975 anfänglich auch nicht als Empfehlung bzw. würde ihn mir auch nicht selbst kaufen, aber genauso war es anfangs beim 965 und mittlerweile ist er für bestimmte Fälle durchaus eine Empfehlung wert.
Ich sehe im Phenom II 975 mehr was für die Benchmarkbalken, denn mit den 4x200 MHz mehr Takt kann man wahrscheinlich den einen oder anderen i7 (860, 870, 920) des öftern hinter sich lassen.
Image-Technisch sind solche Prozessoren wichtig, so wie es auch die großen i7 (975) für Intel sind. Vorteilhaft ist da auch, dass die fast nicht leistbaren, stärksten i7 auch des öfteren nicht in die Test aufgenommen werden und so kann sich dann ein Phenom II 975 mit einem (immer noch viel teureren) i7 860/870/920 (an der Benchmarkspitze) messen.
All zu viele Leute schauen nämlich nur auf diese Spitze und schließen daraus: "Intel hat den schnellsten Prozessor, also muss die ganze Palette besser sein" - Ich hoffe, das hier die meisten diesen Satz für sich verneinen können bzw. mir zustimmen, das Intel nicht in jeder Lebenslage das bessere Produkt anbietet...

LG


----------



## tm0975 (25. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Genau. Deshalb macht es ja auch nur Sinn, Hardware zu vergleichen die sich in der gleichen Preisklasse befindet.
> 
> MfG



wie sehr ich darauf warte. endlich mal ein sinnvoller ansatz.


----------

